# CBS has canceled Unforgettable. NYC 22, Rob, and A Gifted Man



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/05/13/unforgettable-canceled-by-cbs/133864/

.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I actually liked Unforgettable and will miss her quirky ways.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Man, Rob was funny too. And Rob's wife was easy on the eyes.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

seern said:


> I actually liked Unforgettable and will miss her quirky ways.


I did too, going to miss it


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Man, Rob was funny too. And Rob's wife was easy on the eyes.


As was Carrie, in_ Unforgettable_.  Wasn't a great show, IMO, but we enjoyed it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Wife and I also enjoyed the first couple of _NYC 22s_. Reminded us a bit of the old _Hill Street Blues_ show.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Gonna miss Unforgettable. Man, they're dropping like flys.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> Wife and I also enjoyed the first couple of _NYC 22s_. Reminded us a bit of the old _Hill Street Blues_ show.


It was a ripoff of Rookie Blue.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It was a ripoff of Rookie Blue.


For some reason, I didn't like RB, but really enjoyed NYC 22.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I should have expected this as this is the first time in years that there were several shows I liked and there is no way that could continue. Unforgettable and A Gifted Man here, previously announced Alcatraz, Terra Nova, Eureka. What next?


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

NYC 22 looked good.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

I really like Poppy Montgomery and really tried to like "Unforgettable", but sadly found it very forgettable.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Was liking NYC 22.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I forgot about Unforgettable.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I forgot about Unforgettable.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybe not ...

Report: 'Unforgettable' Not Forgotten After All?:http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/06/20/unforgettable-not-forgotten-after-all/138837/​


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

By then, everyone will have completely forgotten it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

zimm7778 said:


> By then, everyone will have completely forgotten it.


I've had a crush on Poppy since _Without A Trace_. I wish the show had been a little better. Too bad she was in a series, because she might have been a better addition to the _CSI _cast, IMHO, playing against Ted Danson.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Sixto said:


> Maybe not ...
> 
> Report: 'Unforgettable' Not Forgotten After All?:http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/06/20/unforgettable-not-forgotten-after-all/138837/​


*Unforgettable* is in the news again.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2012/06/29/cbs-revives-unforgettable-for-summer-2013-775514/9849/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And we're back ...


----------



## Rangers94 (Feb 12, 2008)

Starting next saturday Cbs is burning off the un aired NYC 22 eps


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I really liked a gifted man, and NYC 22.... Will miss them.....


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It's too bad about Rob but it really was the same episodes over and over at the end.


----------

